

Microsoft Translator - franze
http://www.microsofttranslator.com/

======
cskau
Damn, before clicking through I actually thought it was a translator
translating between "Microsoft" and English.

<http://diveintomark.org/archives/2011/04/15/nativity-scene>

~~~
GrooveStomp
My initial impression, too. I'm disappointed. :)

~~~
vikman
I work for the Microsoft Translator team... I would appreciate you guys not
giving away our future roadmap :)

------
epenn
The translations themselves seem good enough from the handful that I tried,
but the auto-detect feature has room for improvement. For ex, I typed in
"ciao" (the Italian equivalent of hi/bye), but it auto-detected German and
subsequently had no translation.

~~~
vikman
auto detect generally tends to work best on longer strings. try something like
"ciao amico mio" and it works fine.

------
aikinai
I just gave the Japanese to English a quick check, and it's no better than
Google or anything else I've seen. And by that I mean it completely loses the
meaning of anything but the most simple sentences.

I know Japanese to English is going to be harder than languages with similar
structure, but I'd still expect machine translations to be farther along than
they are now.

------
demallien
Well, I tried a couple of articles from lemonde.fr, translating from french to
english. The first worked ok, but the second... The title was "Apple dément
pister les utilisateurs d'iPhone" which should translate to "Apple denies
tracking iPhone users". It got translated to "Insane Apple tracks iPhone
users"

For the record, Google comes up with "Apple denies iPhone users track"

------
arethuza
Not impressed, it can't handle simple everyday phrases like "Fars ma loon?"
;-)

------
ggeorgovassilis
The indonesian to english translation looks just as good as google's.

------
gaius
The Tbot is pretty cool - does Google Chat have that feature?

~~~
vikman
You can add bots that go from 1 language to another. Tbot is interactive, and
works for all languages that the service supports.You can also use the tbot to
act as a translator in a group conversation.

------
aufdeutsch
pv zk pv pv zk pv zk kz zk pv pv pv zk pv zk zk pzk pzk pvzkpkzvpvzk kkkkkk
bsch

